# Spotted in Tesco and bought some



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Simoniz pressure washer detergent 5L










Worth a go through the foam lance at £2.50


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

£2.50? :doublesho

Nearest tesco is 22 miles away.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I saw the stuff on sale but daftly didn't look at the price. Did get three applicator pads and grip for 1.99 though!


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

are the grips anygood , ive seen them but didnt think they would have any benefit


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

is that ok for paintwork? i was under the impression it was for patios and decking etc.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

woodym3 said:


> is that ok for paintwork? i was under the impression it was for patios and decking etc.


for everything, cars, bikes, patios, you name it


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Not sure if the grips are any kop but the pads themselves work out cheap at that price. Might be good for applying black hole or similar.


----------



## woodym3 (Aug 30, 2009)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> for everything, cars, bikes, patios, you name it


excellent.. will have to send the long haired one down to tesco. you just have to have it at that price... cheers cms.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Doubt this would be LSP safe though, but brillant price! Very tempted.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> *Doubt this would be LSP safe though*, but brillant price! Very tempted.


Why would that be?


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Avanti said:


> Why would that be?


Avanti, ive just found that AG sample you sent me all that time ago, i lost it and couldnt try it out  it fell down behind a shelf in the garage.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Avanti, ive just found that AG sample you sent me all that time ago, i lost it and couldnt try it out  it fell down behind a shelf in the garage.


Still, let us know how you find it :thumb:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Will do, i use BH AF and been unimpressed so far


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

im off to tesco


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Why would that be?


Due to it being a detergent, I would be very surprised if it was PH neutral. Could be wrong, however like I said, I would be surprised if otherwise.:wave:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> Due to it being a detergent, I would be very surprised if it was PH neutral. Could be wrong, however like I said, I would be surprised if otherwise.:wave:


Listen man! this wax stripping thing is just BS repeat BS!, half of it is only beleived following stupid rumours started by the fear post, you earlier placed, how do I know? I have some here, it doesn't take long to to try this wax stripping lark, waxes are detergent proof, so there is no reason whether it be washing up liquid, TFR , APC, I simply go and try it and I suggest you and many others do too, it just seems a strange irrational fear and none of you will explain why? Or is it that it is just that one may have paid over the odds for a product which probably performs no better than what the OP has highlighted?

The product is ph9 neat if i remember right, so at a 1% mix it will be nuetral once out of the lance, it is little different to regular car shampoo.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Listen man! this wax stripping thing is just BS repeat BS!, half of it is only beleived following stupid rumours started by the fear post, you earlier placed, how do I know? I have some here, it doesn't take long to to try this wax stripping lark, waxes are detergent proof, so there is no reason whether it be washing up liquid, TFR , APC, I simply go and try it and I suggest you and many others do too, it just seems a strange irrational fear and none of you will explain why? Or is it that it is just that one may have paid over the odds for a product which probably performs no better than what the OP has highlighted?


You need to calm down


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> You need to calm down


I am calm 
people brag about waxes being durable even though they are no more durable than other offerings, then there are the product rumours, trouble is those sort of posts make DW appear a BS zone, should it not be a place to come for honest reliable information?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Will do, i use BH AF and been unimpressed so far


Your not the only one, but that's a whole different spat.

Personally I'd give it a go. There's no reason why it would hurt anything.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Ok that being said, I will use wonder wheels on my alloys every single day, coz it be fine, as I have sealant on my wheels, so the wonder wheels wont be able to touch my alloys due to the sealant being in the way. Thanks for the eye opener.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> Ok that being said, I will use wonder wheels on my alloys every single day, coz it be fine, as I have sealant on my wheels, so the wonder wheels wont be able to touch my alloys due to the sealant being in the way. Thanks for the eye opener.


Not being funny but your comparing 2 different products 

WW is acidic, which will have a negative effect if used neat. If diluted not a problem.

If this simonize is poured neat onto the body work (which I'm sure no one would do) you may have a problem. Through a foam lance I'm quite sure there is no way in world it would cause a problem.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> Ok that being said, I will use wonder wheels on my alloys every single day, coz it be fine, as I have sealant on my wheels, so the wonder wheels wont be able to touch my alloys due to the sealant being in the way. Thanks for the eye opener.


Well use the correct product for the correct job, there are 2 wonder wheels product, for regular use, use wonder wheels U, which is also available at Halfords and over the counter, besides that you should nt need to use a wheel cleaner everyday, and it depends what sealant you have on there, perhaps you applied a BS product as opposed to something up to the job and was not laced with marketing tripe?

Stick around learn hype from fact and you will do well :thumb:
The product te OP refers to, will do you good as a wheel cleaner, it is not particularly strong or foamy or powerful


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

I am talking about PH of products, and I assume that this product would be PH acidic. I don't understand your point at all. I was making an example of his example, stating any example could be contorted into your view point.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> I am talking about PH of products, and I assume that this product would be PH acidic. I don't understand your point at all. I was making an example of his example, stating any example could be contorted into your view point.


As you say it's an assumption, it's more likley to be alkaline if anything, possibly around PH13 which most detergents are.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Avanti said:


> Well use the correct product for the correct job, there are 2 wonder wheels product, for regular use, use wonder wheels U, which is also available at Halfords and over the counter, besides that you should nt need to use a wheel cleaner everyday, and it depends what sealant you have on there, perhaps you applied a BS product as opposed to something up to the job and was not laced with marketing tripe?
> 
> Stick around learn hype from fact and you will do well :thumb:
> The product te OP refers to, will do you good as a wheel cleaner, it is not particularly strong or foamy or powerful


I like your assumption that my products are expensive and not up to the job. Its a jibe you have been doing to me all this thread. I use harleys wax, and last time I applied it was August, and it is still beading like the day I put it on. So will you just leave that assumption to one side, after all you are having a go at me for my "assumption" that this MAY not be LSP safe.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> I am talking about PH of products, and I assume that this product would be PH acidic. I don't understand your point at all. I was making an example of his example, stating any example could be contorted into your view point.


it is pointless trying to make an example of my example, I buy I try I experiment, I already said the product is PH 9 or thereabouts, PH that is less than 7 is considered acidic, it is not as simple as acid is bad alkaline is good.
Don't dig yourself into a hole, folk are just trying to help you (not that you asked for help appreciated) but unless you prove the product strips the wax eg the simoniz , then it is not worth spouting the rumour as it is very unfounded. :speechles


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Blazebro said:


> As you say it's an assumption, it's more likley to be alkaline if anything, possibly around PH13 which most detergents are.


Which brings me nicely to my original post, about this product being a detergent and therefore not likely to be PH neutral, therefore unlikely to be LSP safe. If its correct as you say that this product is PH13, then I would be SUPRIZED if this is LSP safe. That's all I was saying. Thanks mate. :thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> I like your assumption that my products are expensive and not up to the job. Its a jibe you have been doing to me all this thread. I use harleys wax, and last time I applied it was August, and it is still beading like the day I put it on. So will you just leave that assumption to one side, after all you are having a go at me for my "assumption" that this MAY not be LSP safe.


Mate it's LSP safe ok :thumb: 
Whatever you use is fine, just don't kid yourself on fear factors :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Avanti said:


> it is not as simple as acid is bad alkaline is good.


Ultimately they're as bad as each other. Acids burn, alkalines dissolve.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive got some of this in the garage,its quite good.
I think I got it on a random offer in halfords awhile back.Might treat myself to some more if its still on offer when I go to Tesco next.At that price it doesnt matter what you use it for.Either on a dirty car or for cleaning your conservatory roof.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

lpoolck said:


> Which brings me nicely to my original post, about this product being a detergent and therefore not likely to be PH neutral, therefore unlikely to be LSP safe. If its correct as you say that this product is PH13, then I would be SUPRIZED if this is LSP safe. That's all I was saying. Thanks mate. :thumb:


It is not PH13 it is 9 certainley no more than 11, I have the datasheet somewhere, even if it was ph13, I more often than not use AG pressure wash which is ph 13.45 neat, and does not bother the wax on my car. Thankfully others are starting to discover the truth in wash products vs wax.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

lpoolck said:


> Which brings me nicely to my original post, about this product being a detergent and therefore not likely to be PH neutral, therefore unlikely to be LSP safe. If its correct as you say that this product is PH13, then I would be SUPRIZED if this is LSP safe. That's all I was saying. Thanks mate. :thumb:


There's only 1 thing which can be guaranteed to be PH Neutral, distilled water. At the end of the day you car would meet far harsher natural elements just being driven around: Acid Rain, Fallout, salt/water off roads and countless other chemicals deposited on our roads splashed up on to your bodywork.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Blazebro said:


> ^ Did say around
> 
> But I've not seen this thread of tfr wax stripping either. Love to see it though :thumb:


Heh heh , I know and it wasn't a knock, saying that remember PH is a log 10 base so 1 increment in ph value is a 10* 'strength, I only knew of the top of my head as I already have the product, was just confused (or not really surprised) when the guy said it may strip wax, when hand on heart he knows it won't , sadly it reminds me of the saying it is better to remain silent and let people think you are a fool , than to type and remove all doubt, I refer only to the wax stripping rumour spreaders not Ipoolkas a person


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Back on topic guys please or this thread gets locked. For all those wondering whats so bad (the posts have been deleted )


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

i use active xl if i remeber correct stronger than durafoam and that dont strip the megs16.i too believe that if you buy a fancy wax you need a fancy shampoo is just hype.imo.thats why i use it for winters now because it with stands loads of abuse


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Back on topic guys please or this thread gets locked. For all those wondering whats so bad (the posts have been deleted )


Guys!!....come on.

The OP was interesting and worthy of discussion. This is turning into something else.

I've met a good few posters over the last month. I'm sure I'm going to meet a lot more over the coming year.

I've really enjoyed the company of the guys I met. Dont make me look at who's attending the next meet and feel I should stay away because of some posts I read.

*Anyway, back on topic....*

So what would you use to strip the wax?

I've waxed my van recently, but fancy doing a paint correction on it. What am I going to use to strip the wax?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Rightly or wrongly when i want to strip wax i use a strong wash solution eg twice the stated dosage.Or claying removes wax.


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Can you see the wax building up in the clay?

When I've clayed my car, I stop when the clay stops picking up deposits. You can see the deposits, the clay has brown/black spots.

How do you know when all the wax has gone and you're ready for the rotary/DA?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

glymauto said:


> Guys!!....come on.
> 
> The OP was interesting and worthy of discussion. This is turning into something else.
> 
> ...


Its not on topic as the thread is about a product purchase, however to strip wax polish / pre wax cleaner is your better bet.


----------



## Idlewillkill (Jun 3, 2009)

Picked some up, but was priced at £5 in my local, and the applicators mentioned were £2.99. Tescos is very odd in regards to pricing. Although loads of other Simoniz gear were half price on an introductory offer if anybody is in the market


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Yep mate is was half price on offer, seems weird that yours was not


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

picked up 2 at £2.50 each, cleaned all my pvc window frames and and they look brand new. Good product for pennys.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Right, after reading this I picked some up for £2 in Halfords in Xmas sales but have yet to use it.

1) Does anyone use at as in external APC eg diluted to do wheel arches/wheels etc
2) When running through PW as a generic cleaner eg for patio are you putting it in neat?
3) Any other uses??

Thanks


----------



## glymauto (Feb 29, 2008)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Simoniz pressure washer detergent 5L
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grrrr...

My Tesco dont stock it


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

The AutoExpress Review can be found here: http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/products/products/238099/simoniz_pressure_washer_detergent.html

From the Simoniz website seems to be only US http://www.simonizusa.com/Consumer/Default.asp and it doesn't show this!?


----------

